# Java Quiz Programmieren



## EProX (13. Sep 2009)

```
public class TM_Quiz extends javax.swing.JFrame {

int Nummer = (int) (Math.random()*2);

    public TM_Quiz() {
        initComponents();
    }
private void Questions(){
    Nummer = Nummer + 1;
        switch (Nummer){
        case 1:
        {
            txtAusgabe.setText("Wann ist Trackmania Nations Forever erschienen?");
            btn1.setText("16. April 2008");
            btn2.setText("14. November 2008");
            btn3.setText("23. Februar 2007");
            btn4.setText("28. Januar 2006");
            if (btn1.isSelected()){
                Questions();
            }

            break;
        }
       case 2:
       {
          txtAusgabe.setText("Wie heißte der dritte Teil von StreetStyle?");
          btn1.setText("Back on Track");
          btn2.setText("Back on the Road");
          btn3.setText("Back to the Street");
          btn4.setText("Street Styl3 hatte keinen anderen Namen");
           if (btn1.isEnabled()){
                Questions();
            }
          break;
       }
       
    }
}
```

Hi, 
ich will michan einem Quiz versuchen, dafür habe ich vier Buttons erstellt. Wenn man
nun auf den richtigen Button drückt, soll die nächste zufällige Frage kommen. Dass Problem ist nun, wenn ich auf den richtigen Button drücke, dann passiert nichts.
Ich habe es mit

```
btn.isEnabled
```
und

```
btn.isSelected
```
versucht, doch es passiert nicht, die nächste Frage aus der Methode kommt nicht.
Ich habe seit kurzem wieder neu mit Java angefangen, nachdem ich es abgebrochen habe, deshalb nun null Ahnung.


----------



## Gast2 (13. Sep 2009)

Actionlistener sind in diesem Fall deine Freunde 
How to Write an Action Listener (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI with JFC/Swing > Writing Event Listeners)


----------



## Landei (13. Sep 2009)

Ich hoffe sehr, dass das da oben nur ein Test ist und du nicht das ganze Quiz in einer Java-Klasse codieren willst.
Überlege dir ein einfaches Text-oder XML-Format für deine Fragen.


----------



## EProX (14. Sep 2009)

Landei hat gesagt.:


> Ich hoffe sehr, dass das da oben nur ein Test ist und du nicht das ganze Quiz in einer Java-Klasse codieren willst.
> Überlege dir ein einfaches Text-oder XML-Format für deine Fragen.



Ist schon nur ein kleines Programm mit 10 Fragen oder so, nur zum Testen.
Und danke EikeB, dass hilft mir wahrscheinlich weiter. 

*Update:* Erledigt!!!


----------



## Leroy42 (14. Sep 2009)

EProX hat gesagt.:


> *Update:* Erledigt!!!



Schön, aber dann hak' die Frage doch auch als "Erledigt" ab.

:shock:


----------



## EProX (15. Sep 2009)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:


> Schön, aber dann hak' die Frage doch auch als "Erledigt" ab.
> 
> :shock:



Hey wo macht man das, bin neu hier...

*Gruß*


----------



## Landei (15. Sep 2009)

Neben dem "Antworten" Button direkt unter diesem formschönen Beitrag


----------

